# Autoestereo Pioneer distorsiona al encender motor



## ivanelectr22 (May 4, 2012)

un cordial saludo a toda la comunidad y agradeciendo por el excelente foro, el cual es de mucha ayuda!

Llendo al grano, tengo un problema con un  autoestreo pioneer con cd, el mismo funciona perfectamente, el problema esta en que cuando se enciende el motor el estereo comienza a distorsionar , (como una radio con senal debil, como si las los cables de la salidas estuviesen en corto) al apagar el motor el estereo vuelve a sonar bien. eh probado varias soluciones, revisado conexiones y todo esta bien, lo raro es que el dia que se lo instalo funcionaba correctamente con el motor encendido, la falla fue de un dia para el otro. lei en algun lado que pueden ser los cables de las bujias, que habia que cambiarlos, pero la verdad no se,si me pudieran dar aunque sea una idea de que puede estar pasando, se los agradecere

El vehiculo en cuestion es una fiat 1500 multicarga.

saludos!


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 5, 2012)

en cierta ocasiones puede ser el alternador que esta fallando,  que algun diodo se ponga en corto, o que la armadura  tambien falle, creo que diecen que se aterriza.  pero en fin.  eso puede ser.  puedes probar desconectando el alternador y arrancar el carro.  para ver si el problema viene por ahi.


----------



## tatuza (May 22, 2012)

Si aún lo tienes, el problema se soluciona reemplazando todos los cables de bujias y bobina distribuidora, por cablas ANTIPARASITARIOS, debes hacer controlar que el conjunto condensador platino esté funcionando correctamente, también de muybue resultado colocar una malla que esté agarrada al chasis del auto y el capot, dejando siempre un mergen para que nose corte cuendose abra, suerte!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro Tatuza !  

Saludos  !


----------



## tatuza (May 22, 2012)

gracias!!!


----------



## Jonhatan (May 22, 2012)

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> un cordial saludo a toda la comunidad y agradeciendo por el excelente foro, el cual es de mucha ayuda!
> 
> Llendo al grano, tengo un problema con un  autoestreo pioneer con cd, el mismo funciona perfectamente, el problema esta en que cuando se enciende el motor el estereo comienza a distorsionar , (como una radio con senal debil, como si las los cables de la salidas estuviesen en corto) al apagar el motor el estereo vuelve a sonar bien. eh probado varias soluciones, revisado conexiones y todo esta bien, lo raro es que el dia que se lo instalo funcionaba correctamente con el motor encendido, la falla fue de un dia para el otro. lei en algun lado que pueden ser los cables de las bujias, que habia que cambiarlos, pero la verdad no se,si me pudieran dar aunque sea una idea de que puede estar pasando, se los agradecere
> 
> ...



TUVE EL MISMO PROBLEMA CON MI PIONER EN MI FIAT 600..JEJE LA VERDAD UN DOLOR DE CABEZA.! EL PROBLEMA ESTA EN QUE LOS FIAT DE ESA EPOCA TIENEN PERDIDAS EN TODAS PARTES, PRINCIPALMENTE EN LA BOBINA.. LA SOLUCION: AISLAR COMPLETAMENTE EL CHASIS DE LA COMPACTERA CON RESPECTO AL AUTO, SI ES POSIBLE MONTALO SOBER UNA BASE DE MADERA (qUE NADA TOQUE PARTES METALICAS DEL AUTO) CABLE APANTALLADO PARA EL SONIDO (O EN SPAGUETTIS) Y PARA LA ALIMENTACION CABLES BIEN AISLADOS Y SI ES POSIBLE UN CAPACITOR DE 2200UF X 50V EN SERIE PARA ELIMINAR INTERFERENCIAS.!
SUERTE


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 13, 2012)

hermanito tu problema se deve a un fusible msd en la salida cero vatios de el reproductor solo deves puentear o reemplasar el fusible es diminuto lo reconoceras por que el numero que tiene es cero


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 13, 2012)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> en cierta ocasiones puede ser el alternador que esta fallando,  que algun diodo se ponga en corto, o que la armadura  tambien falle, creo que diecen que se aterriza.  pero en fin.  eso puede ser.  puedes probar desconectando el alternador y arrancar el carro.  para ver si el problema viene por ahi.



esto es de la vieja escuela 

generalmente el ruido en los stereos es por un diodo defectuoso o en corto, también puede que sea un problema (como dices tu) en la parte de platino y distribuidor, perooooooo te das cuenta porque la tele como la radio de tu casa los recepciona como moscas al radiador 

 saludo atentamente


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 14, 2012)

por experiencia te digo que cambies el fucible de la salida cero wats, me lo vas a agradecer...


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Sep 5, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> hermanito tu problema se deve a un fusible msd en la salida cero vatios de el reproductor solo deves puentear o reemplasar el fusible es diminuto lo reconoceras por que el numero que tiene es cero
> 
> 
> http://static1.tme.eu/katalog_pics/a/6/6/a66ac1233e69cb06d01e6c4ac0ce67b2/smd2010-0r.jpg



muchas gracias...donde ubico ese fusible? te referis a a las salidas rca del estereo?

muchas gracias a todos por sus sugerencias. probare cada una de ellas ya que lo habia dejado por un tiempo a este asunto jeje.. veremos que pasa..saludos!!


----------



## electro310 (Sep 5, 2012)

Por lo regular lo encuentras cerca del conector o mas bien va soldado entre la tierra del chassis y la tierra del RCA y tambien puede ser que sea de color gris marcado con la letra P,que indica que es de 5amp,pero lo puedes puentear sin problema.


Saludos


----------



## gustavo cielo (Dic 16, 2014)

electro310 dijo:


> Por lo regular lo encuentras cerca del conector o mas bien va soldado entre la tierra del chassis y la tierra del RCA y tambien puede ser que sea de color gris marcado con la letra P,que indica que es de 5amp,pero lo puedes puentear sin problema.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por el dato a mi me sirvio puse el puente y quedo sin problemas


----------



## octavio383 (Ene 13, 2015)

Cuando esto ocurre tienes un problema con los cables de alta recomiendo los cambies por unos de fibra ´porque los de alambre siempre producen ese ruido cuando se prende el motor; limpia bien las bujias que pueden estar carbonizadas y fijate muy bien en el cable que va al centro del distribuidor , el que sale de la bobina es el mayor causante del ruido. Exitos con esta reparacion.








ivanelectr22 dijo:


> un cordial saludo a toda la comunidad y agradeciendo por el excelente foro, el cual es de mucha ayuda!
> 
> Llendo al grano, tengo un problema con un  autoestreo pioneer con cd, el mismo funciona perfectamente, el problema esta en que cuando se enciende el motor el estereo comienza a distorsionar , (como una radio con senal debil, como si las los cables de la salidas estuviesen en corto) al apagar el motor el estereo vuelve a sonar bien. eh probado varias soluciones, revisado conexiones y todo esta bien, lo raro es que el dia que se lo instalo funcionaba correctamente con el motor encendido, la falla fue de un dia para el otro. lei en algun lado que pueden ser los cables de las bujias, que habia que cambiarlos, pero la verdad no se,si me pudieran dar aunque sea una idea de que puede estar pasando, se los agradecere
> 
> ...


----------



## Joaco64 (May 26, 2021)

Jonhatan dijo:


> TUVE EL MISMO PROBLEMA CON MI PIONER EN MI FIAT 600..JEJE LA VERDAD UN DOLOR DE CABEZA.! EL PROBLEMA ESTA EN QUE LOS FIAT DE ESA EPOCA TIENEN PERDIDAS EN TODAS PARTES, PRINCIPALMENTE EN LA BOBINA.. LA SOLUCION: AISLAR COMPLETAMENTE EL CHASIS DE LA COMPACTERA CON RESPECTO AL AUTO, SI ES POSIBLE MONTALO SOBER UNA BASE DE MADERA (qUE NADA TOQUE PARTES METALICAS DEL AUTO) CABLE APANTALLADO PARA EL SONIDO (O EN SPAGUETTIS) Y PARA LA ALIMENTACION CABLES BIEN AISLADOS Y SI ES POSIBLE UN CAPACITOR DE 2200UF X 50V EN SERIE PARA ELIMINAR INTERFERENCIAS.!
> SUERTE



Hola, el capacitor iría del lado negativo o positivo en la conexión ?


----------

